# Many problems regarding gdm



## xwwu (Dec 31, 2014)

Dear Friends:

There are some problems:

1, Basic system installed ok. but can't find wireless network, have to compose /etc/wpa*.

2, Then xorg and startx, then a cursor in screen and can be moved by mouse.

3, Then install gdm, dbus in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/, but no hald any more. When I start gdm there is no cursor. There is a sentence in /var/log/gdm/:1.log:


```
fatal server error
xf8660penConsole: VT_SETMODE VT_PROCESS failed(EE)
```

Need help and thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2014)

The first two problems have nothing to do with gdm and should be asked in a different topic.


----------

